# Bio-Mycin 200????????????



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I gave 2 of my does Bio-Mycin today and the first doe screamed, ran around in circles... had her tongue hanging out and then went and laid down (acted exactly like all of mine do with the LA 200) the 2nd doe... I thought I had killed her... she was literally flinging her body around and screaming and bucking like she was dying...she kept banging her head into the barn door??? I thought the Bio-Mycin was sting free??? Have your goats reacted like this to Bio-Mycin? To be honest mine react better to the LA 200 then they do to this stuff and mine reacted sooo badly to LA 200 that I swore I'd never use it again. Am I doing something wrong????? Please help... I know the girls need another dose tomorrow but I honestly can't do that to them again.

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Is the bottle expired? I've never had them scream when giving biomycin, only when giving la-200. The bottle must have been tainted or not made right. I would throw it out and get a new one if possible.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I've never had a problem with giving Biomycin, they don't even seem to notice. How did you give the shot?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I just got the bottle from Valley Vet yesterday, it is brand new. I gave it sq in the neck....

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, but what is the expiration date on the bottle?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

April 2012.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Then it should be good. If it were me I would call the manufacturer and report the problem you had. They may have had a issue with that batch and need to recall it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I'd call the manufacter too they need to know just in case soething IS wrong with the batch.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

One of your problems may be where you are putting this shot. In the neck you can do nerve damage as well as inject right into the jugular. Both of which can be a problem. I would recommend you try the sholder or hip, preferably the hip. Also rubbing the area after can help sooth the pain. You will also need to check, as I do not remember if it is a muscle shot or under the skin. Either way, stay away from the neck. That should help a LOT on the end reaction. :thumb:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Last winter I had to give my 2 boys antibiotics (penicillen sp?) per vet, having never given injections at the time....I had my neighbor come up and do it (he claimed to have given shots before) and he gave the injections into my boys neck and they acted exactly like yours did......I was so freaked out by it, I said never again will I give them a shot in the neck....and the same day I ordered ephrine just to be safe........I really thought my boys were going into shock. After all was said and done, hubby said he was freaked out by the way the boys reacted also......it was awful!


----------



## judygoatgal (Mar 31, 2016)

*bo-mycin 200 needing to know how many inj a day*

I am wanting to know how many times a day to give bio-mycin 200 to my baby host for pneumonia to a week old Boer cross how many days to use 
Jud


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

1 time a day for 5 days


----------



## judygoatgal (Mar 31, 2016)

*how many inj s of bio-mycin 200 a day*

my 8 day old kid has a respitory, thing going on or pneaumonia and need to be sure on haw many times a day to give the Bio-mycin 200 a day 24 hr.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Once a day.


----------

